# Found lump in breast, cyst?



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

I was having some pain as I laid in bed only to find a lump right behind the nipple. It is about the size of a dime. I'm thinking it is a cyst? Anyone have any experience? I did find this information on everythingessential.me

â¢ For cysts near skin surface: 1 - 2 drops of Frankincense (or diluted Oregano) topically 2 - 3 times daily until cyst is diminished.

â¢ For internal cysts: 1 - 2 drops Frankincense under the tongue 2 - 3 time daily. Some suggest topically apply Lemongrass, Melaleuca, and Myrrh topically as close to the organ as possible.

I do have frankincense, oregano and melaleuca. It sounds like a hot wash cloth several times a day might help as well?
Any other natural remedies out there? I would like to get started on a protocol right away and try it for three weeks. If nothing works in that time, then I will see a doctor.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Please don't put your health at risk with any of our advice.. please go see a Dr and find out for sure what is going on.. With some things, three weeks can be a huge difference in how bad the problem gets..... then decide how you want to treat it..


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

Mammogram - like yesterday. This is nothing to play with. If they tell you it is a cyst, then you can try whatever home treatments like. But please get it checked first.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2014)

Yes to all the above....I had a lump on the side of one of my breast that was extremely painful..I put off getting it checked for 3-yrs before I finally got the nerve to go get it checked after another symptom appeared.. I self diagnosed researched just like you did..was making myself think that it would go away by itself..applied heat etc..Worried constantly over it because of fear all those years..I was fortunate that mine turned out to be fibrosis disease..but had it not been that I could of been knocking on deaths door because I waited so long to see the Doctor..Please Please go get checked NOW!

HUGS..


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

From someone who has been through 2 breast surgeries...please call and have an appointment with a mammogram. thanks to yearly mammograms for 20 years I am fine..found very early stage 0 breast cancer.. What do you have to lose...a lot..don't wait..you will feel so much better to know for sure that it is probably nothing...Let us know how things come out...


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

You will not feel good till you go have it checked. That said....if you can feel the borders and it feels round it is probably a cyst. A physician can attempt to drain it and if he can aspirate fluid this is great and fairly diagnostic.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

BC survivor here. Mammogram first, possibly ultrasound. If it is a cyst, treat the way you like, natural or medical or not. If it isn't a cyst, you'll improve your success by acting on it early.


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

Sounds more like duct ectasia. Being I stopped breastfeeding a bit ago, it's in the right location to be a plugged milk duct. 
I've had cancer a couple times and an aneurysm and it completely freaked me out before diagnosis because I just knew what it was every time. I'm oddly not worried about this at all. I'm just trying to figure out how to get it moved along.
However, thank you all for your concern and comments! I appreciate it.


----------



## Mommajay (Mar 3, 2014)

Please see a doctor. I was 27 when I found my lump and I waited. Scared the bejesus out of me, but thankfully it was caught in time and I had it removed. Ill keep you in my prayers. Keep us posted.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

A friend had a lump at 34. Doctor said it wasn't important, didn't even want a mammogram. She finally went to another doctor 6 months later. She died of BC at 37.

A little caution is worth the price of a mammogram. You want to see your kids grow up.


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience with cysts or blocked ducts?


----------



## Marthas_minis (Jan 28, 2014)

Weird... Been out all day dealing with this myself. Really and truly know what you are feeling right now. 

I am reiterating what everyone else here has said; go see your General Practitioner and have them order a Mammogram ASAP. A lot of radiology offices are able to take you as a walk in as soon as you have the Lab Order from your Doctor in hand. 

Try not to stress yourself out until you have the results in hand.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Please go see a doctor.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I have had DCIS, hyperplasia, papillary aprocrine metaplasia, fibroid adenomas, a cyst, and blocked duct 3x when I was breast feeding. (Shouldn't have been driving tractor - got all shook up and I think the cream separated!) The blocked duct was painful throughout the breast - but I was breastfeeding and what was produced couldn't exit. 

All but the blocked duct were diagnosed through mammogram, ultrasound, and/or biopsy. The cyst was big enough to have it aspirated - a relatively painless procedure that took about 15 minutes all told. I'd rather know than guess.

The DCIS came first, I was 36.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I've experienced both, and changes in breast tissue are usually normal, but I'd still call your GYN and make an appointment. Firstly, a blocked duct will turn into mastitis in a heartbeat, and that'll make you awfully sick, not to mention the pain. Seriously, mastitis was worse than labor. My cysts come and go with my cycle, but I still had them checked out at first just to make sure.

If you have a history of cancer, it's even more important that you go get it checked out. It means your body already has a history of out of control malignant cell growth.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Check it out as soon as possible. I have fibrocystic disease and have had lots of cysts aspirated. The first one was very large and scared me to death. The doctor numbed it first then drew out the fluid. It is a simple office procedure and was not too painful and the cysts have not come back. If it is solid the doctor will want to schedule a biopsy. I've had two biopsies and both were benign. 
I get mammograms through a health department program.


----------

